# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Neregistrirani korisnici mogu pretraživati forum i koristiti "Što je novo?"

## anchie76

Poštovani korisnici,

od sada nije nužno da ste registrirani da biste mogli pretraživati forum i pogledati "Što je novo".

Ugodno forumiranje,

lp,
anchie76

----------

